# WHAT ????? Heat Sink With Squonk Bottle for Bottom Feeder Atomizer



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/1/18)

Any possible use for this ? Does the bottle just hang down next to your mod? 


No idea how this could be useful. Any suggestions?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Muttaqeen (18/1/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Any possible use for this ? Does the bottle just hang down next to your mod?
> View attachment 119525
> 
> No idea how this could be useful. Any suggestions?




I would rather just get a proper squonker lol


----------



## Stosta (18/1/18)

Haha! That would look amazing!

I'm guessing then it turn any mod into a sqounker?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MK_AHMED (18/1/18)

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (18/1/18)

Wait!!!

You could put it on another squonker!

So at @Silver could put one on his reo. One bottle with guava, one bottle with ice, and just add a little more ice or guava with each toot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Creative 3


----------



## Raindance (18/1/18)

Colostomy bag for a crappy atty?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MK_AHMED (18/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Wait!!!
> 
> You could put it on another squonker!
> 
> So at @Silver could put one on his reo. One bottle with guava, one bottle with ice, and just add a little more ice or guava with each toot!


Won't work . It has a solid 510 pin


----------



## Stosta (18/1/18)

MK_AHMED said:


> Won't work . It has a solid 510 pin


Rats! Another great plan foiled!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/1/18)

Could work if you like to change juice often. But you will still have the old flavour in your cotton. The only use I see is for some type of juice taster. I see some valid use for the ones shown by @MK_AHMED . But this one ????


----------



## Mic Lazzari (19/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Colostomy bag for a crappy atty?


Was my initial thought too! LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (19/1/18)

Check this






Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (19/1/18)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Check this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That yours Ifraan? How do you find it?

Regards


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (19/1/18)

Raindance said:


> That yours Ifraan? How do you find it?
> 
> Regards


Yes it is @Raindance .. Very nice invention.. I dint feel any voltage drop and the squonk is great.. Very nice for the tube lovers 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MK_AHMED (19/1/18)

Raindance said:


> That yours Ifraan? How do you find it?
> 
> Regards


https://dragonvape.co.za/product/mech-mod-e-liquid-feeder-blk/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (19/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Rats! Another great plan foiled!


There is always a solution to any problem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (28/1/18)

great idea making use of your old gear to suit your new needs.I as going to mod my older tanks to do what that adaptor does.where do I find it @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (28/1/18)

@Puff the Magic Dragon where do I find it.I have been dripping in my modified mtl tank this past weekend I think it could take the hassle out of my experiments

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/1/18)

Hi @Resistance . This is for sale at Fasttech so I'm afraid that you won't be able to get it in a hurry. $ 5.23. If you search for it use SKU 9630898 in the search bar. 
I will take one of my heat sinks to work tomorrow, and try to drill a suitable hole in it. If it works you are welcome to have it. No promises though 
If you look at this pic it seems that the hole comes in just above the 510 pin (screw).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (28/1/18)

@Puff the Magic Dragon thanks but It already bothers me to try it myself so I might beat you to it.will let you know later if I did but I really don't think I will wait for tomorrow.lofl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (28/1/18)

@Puff the Magic Dragon will still see if I can get one on order though but I think its a great way to change up Instead of spending too much on a whole new setup until you decide that squonking is the way forward @Captain Chaos @MK_AHMED @Irfaan Ebrahim @Muttaqeen @Raindance @Stosta @Mic Lazzari I bet @Irfaan Ebrahim is settled with his setup


----------



## Raindance (28/1/18)

Resistance said:


> @Puff the Magic Dragon will still see if I can get one on order though but I think its a great way to change up Instead of spending too much on a whole new setup until you decide that squonking is the way forward @Captain Chaos @MK_AHMED @Irfaan Ebrahim @Muttaqeen @Raindance @Stosta @Mic Lazzari I bet @Irfaan Ebrahim is settled with his setup


Brother, before you try this and get a completely incorrect idea of what squonking is all about, rather try out someone else's proper setup and get the real experience before you make a decision.

Seriously boet, this colostomy bag is a bad idea!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival (28/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Colostomy bag for a crappy atty?



I literally lol’d at this!! Hahahaha!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (28/1/18)

I would want to try it but I'm afraid I don't know anyone personally that vapes so I don't think I will get that opportunity to try out first.I have been looking into squonkers recently though but I'm still undecisive so I might just take this one for the team


----------



## Resistance (28/1/18)

it can't be that bad I've seen a mod that has a pump action bottle and tubes leading to the Atty just can't remember the brand now. found it kangertech dripeez heres a link https://www.loadupvape.com/kanger-dripez-80w-pump-squonker-kit/


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/1/18)

@Raindance . Take a look at the whole thread. For me, this is a bit of fun ! I am well aware of what squonking is. I have been vaping for more than three years (glance left). I own four squonk mods and many Bf RDAs ( plus 14 regulated mods ,etc etc etc). I made the offer to @Resistance, because he seemed to want to try it. Who knows ? He may have a lot of fun with it. I always find that enthusiasm should be encouraged.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/1/18)

@Resistance . I see that you are in the Cape. If you are in or near Cape Town I will gladly lend you a squonk mod if you want to try it out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (28/1/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Raindance . Take a look at the whole thread. For me, this is a bit of fun ! I am well aware of what squonking is. I have been vaping for more than three years (glance left). I own four squonk mods and many Bf RDAs ( plus 14 regulated mods ,etc etc etc). I made the offer to @Resistance, because he seemed to want to try it. Who knows ? He may have a lot of fun with it. I always find that enthusiasm should be encouraged.


@Puff the Magic Dragon, not questioning your integrity at all, sorry if it seemed that way but really if so it is definitely not the intention.

I get the lighthearted trend of this thread and just want to make sure nobody actually takes this device seriously enough to base their perception of squonking on it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (28/1/18)

Resistance said:


> @Puff the Magic Dragon will still see if I can get one on order though but I think its a great way to change up Instead of spending too much on a whole new setup until you decide that squonking is the way forward @Captain Chaos @MK_AHMED @Irfaan Ebrahim @Muttaqeen @Raindance @Stosta @Mic Lazzari I bet @Irfaan Ebrahim is settled with his setup



The Eleaf pico squeeze is probably a decent way to try squonking out... good bang for buck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> The Eleaf pico squeeze is probably a decent way to try squonking out... good bang for buck


Agree. Available as a full kit from Vape King for R $450.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (28/1/18)

sorry guys I'm saving my money for a REO...or a billet box I got ten starter kits and I'm taking the leap straight up.the only other thing I would want to buy for myself till then would be a capo squonk reviewed by @Timwis a decent tank also reviewed by @Timwis and if I have to have another mod it would also be reviewed by someone on this forum but must be blatantly honest even if he got the mod to review for free like @Timwis but all you guys rock though en essigsa rock ook hoorah!


----------



## Timwis (28/1/18)

If anyone considers buying a capo squonker it's important to know it has got a big issue which has caused reviewers to trash the device. It will reduce voltage but it won't boost wattage over 4.2v so if the builds you do and wattage you vape at means you are needing more than 4.2v you will actually find it a terrible device and very underpowered. You need to get a ohms law app and input different ohms you would use and wattage you would vape and check the voltage reading comes out at less than 4.2, if it does then it's flaw doesn't effect you and like me you should find it a good little squonker. Also you need to make sure you get the 5 prong rather than the 4 prong 20700 battery which is much improved.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (28/1/18)

@Timwis well done...this is why I follow your reviews and take your advise as a member you tell us what we need to know and what to look out for and most important what we in for.I could give you a medal for this I would

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/1/18)

@Puff the Magic Dragon thanks for the offer.I am considering your offer and appreciate it
@Raindance the thread might seem light headed but I am serious.I used to be a smoker and used to smoke tobacco's from all over in whatever.
now I am a vaper and want to vape almost any e-juice out of almost anything and the more people see me vaping different mods...the more people I have converted.
and i will convert more but I need to experiment aswell


----------

